# Voting Poll: PotM February 2013



## Overread

And so the shortest month of a year draws to a close and we've another fantastic selection of some of our top photographs nominated! Good luck to all those nominated! 

Chateau de Sarzay by RobN185






Never judge a book by its cover by Ballistics





The Aurora by Alex_B





Showoff by Aloicious





Evening Sun on the Chateau by RobN185





Cameron Highland pit viper by Orionmystery





Just Chilling by manny212





The Mother Church by invisible


----------



## cwcaesar

WOW!  There some really great photos here.  This is going to be difficult to choose.


----------



## Michael79

Some great photos here, good luck to all!


----------



## Blitz55

A great selection. 

I'm pulling for the castle.


----------



## Ballistics

What an honor to be a part of this


----------



## ATVrider43

Good one guys!


----------



## Biker_Chic

Ballistics said:


> What an honor to be a part of this



I'm voting for your picture for the pic of the month. They are all great but I was instantly drawn to this picture. It may be a tad dark in a few areas but that's all the c&c I can find. Curiosity got the best of me and I found your original thread and read all the posts...WoW  you got quite a reaction! Anyway what drew me to the picture (and I never even noticed the title until I read the original), was this man looks like someone I would hang out with. He would definitely fit into our crowd and fear was the last thing I see from him. I'm new to this forum and hadn't even planned to post but I thought I would let you know I like your picture.


----------



## Heitz

#1. clean. crisp. medieval.


----------



## desmondlewissmith

I like the eagles, incredible capture.


----------



## nmoody

Another hard one, nice work all!


----------



## AJ_Aguirre

How do you submit for a photo of the month? I have a couple I would like to enter!


----------



## Josh66

AJ_Aguirre said:


> How do you submit for a photo of the month? I have a couple I would like to enter!



Post awesome photos, hope someone submits one of them...  You can't nominate yourself...


----------



## skieur

It would help if you could link to the photo from the title in the poll.


----------



## Ballistics

You can. Ctrl+F and then type in the name.


----------



## Overread

skieur said:


> It would help if you could link to the photo from the title in the poll.



Ahh but forcing people to scroll through them all helps in making sure people look at all the entries  It would be neat to have some function to auto link the poll to the images or vis versa in some form but I just don't think the VB forum really supports that


----------



## canny3d

nice photos everyone


----------



## baller001

Love#3!


----------

